# Could you lend me a thousand pesos?



## españolespancomido

_¿Me prestas mil pesos?_ es una traducción.

¿Es incorrecto añadir el artículo de modo que diga: _¿Me prestas un mil pesos?_


----------



## chamyto

No puedes usar el indeterminado "un" , porque nos referimos a una cosa plural.

Si podrías decir  ¿me prestas unos mil pesos? , pero el significado en inglés sería algo así como _can you lend me around a thousand pesos?_


----------



## Drake15

Acá hay alguna gente que dice "un mil", pero me suena horrible a mí.
Esto dice el DPD, además:


> Se pospone a los cardinales que expresan unidades, decenas y centenas para formar los numerales correspondientes a su serie: _dos mil, cuarenta mil, doscientos mil,_ etc.; pero para expresar la primera unidad de millar basta con emplear _mil: «Le ofrecí mil pesos para limar asperezas»_ (Ibargüengoitia _Crímenes_ [Méx. 1979]); por tanto, aunque documentada desde antiguo en América, *no es normal, y resulta desaconsejable, la expresión *_*un mil*,_ de la que aún quedan vestigios en algunos países, especialmente en el área centroamericana y caribeña: _«Los 800 jurados fueron seleccionados de un listado inicial de un mil candidatos»_


----------



## españolespancomido

¡Gracias a ambos!
Entonces ¿son correctos los siguientes?

Can you lend me a million pesos? = ¿Me prestas un millón pesos? [con un]
Can you lend me a peso? = ¿Me prestas peso? [sin un]


----------



## Drake15

españolespancomido said:


> gracias a ambos!
> 
> entonces ¿son correctos los siguientes?
> 
> can you lend me a million pesos? = ¿me prestas un millón *de* pesos? [con un]
> can you lend me a peso? = ¿me prestas *un* peso? [sin un]



Así sí, están bien. 
¡"Un" lo omites nada más cuando usas "mil", si no me equivoco!

Y si la cifra termina con "millón", "billón", "trillón", etc., también pones "de":
❖ Prestame un millón *de* pesos.
❖ Me gané un trillón *de *dólares.
❖ Quiero que me prestes un millón cien mil pesos. _(No lleva "de" porque la cifra no termina con "millón" sino con "cien mil")._
❖ Siete mil millones *de* euros.

Hope I could help.


----------



## españolespancomido

Vale. Gracias de nuevo!

¿Están bien los siguientes?

Tengo un millón y una razones para sonreir. I have a million and one reasons to smile.

Hay menos que una docena de personas en el parque. There are less than a dozen people at the park.

Hay mil habitantes en ese pueblo. There are a million inhabitants in that town.

Ellos regalaron un cien cantimploras. They gave away a hundred water bottles.

Él aprendío un ciento y cuarenta frases en una semana. He learned a hundred and forty phrases in a week.


----------



## duvija

"Un" se omite antes de 1000 (o cualquier cifra menor que 1000 pero mayor que 1).
¿Me das 999 pesos?
¿Me prestás 100 pesos?
¿Me regalás 5 pesos?


----------



## Sendro Páez

españolespancomido said:


> Hay mil habitantes en ese pueblo. There are a million inhabitants in that town.



I'm gonna be very hard on you, españolespancomido; please, forgive me.

Esta es la única línea que *no* contiene errores en el post #6. E, incluso en esta, la traducción es errónea.
This is the only line that contains no mistakes in post #6. And, even in this one, translation is wrong (I'd give you _mil euros_ if you gave me one million euros in exchange.)

Las otras seis líneas tienen no menos de siete errores gramaticales en conjunto.
The rest of the seven lines gather no less than seven grammatical errors. I'd say they're eight.



españolespancomido said:


> Vale. ¡Gracias de nuevo!
> 
> ¿Están bien las siguientes? [I think you were meaning sentences, which is a feminine word in Spanish]
> 
> Tengo un millón y una razones para sonreír. [In this case, the rule says, _un millón una razones_; your version's better, though. Poetical reasons]
> 
> Hay menos de una docena de personas en el parque.
> 
> Hay mil habitantes en ese pueblo.
> 
> (Ellos) regalaron cien cantimploras.
> 
> Él aprendió ciento cuarenta frases en una semana.



¡Ánimo!
Cheer up!


----------



## jilar

un peso = one peso (me sorprende eso de "*a* peso")
dos pesos = two
...
diez = ten
...
cien = one hundred (solo es "cien", no "un cien", sí existe la expresión "un ciento", ejemplo: Tengo un ciento de problemas = tengo muchos problemas)
doscientos (uniendo: dos + cientos)= two hundred
...
mil = one thousand (la misma explicación que para cien, es "mil", y no "un mil", existe la expresión "un millar", ej: Más de un millar de personas visitan este foro)
dos mil = two thousand
...
diez mil = ten thousand
...
cien mil = one hundred thousand
...
un millón *de* pesos = one million
...
un billón *de* pesos = one billion


----------



## Drake15

jilar said:


> un billón = one billion


De hecho, "billion" en inglés equivale a "mil millones". Honestamente, no sé por qué.


----------



## jilar

Cierto, gracias por la corrección.
Un billón = One trillion
10^12 = 1,000.000,000.000

Aunque en "long scale" corresponde a "one billion"
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=billón
Algo nuevo para mi, que acabo de ver.


----------



## Mimsi

duvija said:


> "Un" se omite antes de 1000 (o cualquier cifra menor que 1000 pero mayor que 1).
> ¿Me das 999 pesos?
> ¿Me prestás 100 pesos?
> ¿Me regalás 5 pesos?



Yo creo que se omite la palabra "un" antes y la palabra "de" después de cualquier cifra menor que *1,000,000* pero mayor que 1 ¿no es correcto?

¿Me prestas 999,999 pesos?

Creo que hasta llegar a "un millón" se agrega "de" entre el número y pesos.

Una excepción sería "una docena" o "docenas" que llevan "de" después. Quizás por no ser estrictamente un número sino una cantidad.


----------



## jilar

Mimsi said:


> Creo que hasta llegar a "un millón" se agrega "de" entre el número y pesos.


No. Esa frase si le añades un NO entre millón y se sí sería lo correcto.

Agregamos el "de" a partir del millón. Y sólo a esas unidades iniciales, millón, billón.
novecientos mil pesos
un millón *de* pesos
un millón doscientos mil pesos. 1,200.000 (aquí no añadimos "DE")


----------



## Mimsi

Gracias por corregirme. La versión corregida es lo que quería decir. 

Para aclarar un poco mas, cada vez que el número termina con millón, billón, trillón, etc. se agrega "de". Si termina con cualquier otro número, aunque sea mayor que un millón, no se agrega el "de".

O sea $10,000,000 sería 10 millones *de* pesos, pero $10,000,010 sería 10 millones diez pesos ¿verdad?


----------



## Rondivu

Mimsi said:


> O sea $10,000,000 sería 10 millones *de* pesos, pero $10,000,010 sería 10 millones diez pesos ¿verdad?


Verdad, aunque en inglés pone dólares ($), y no pesos.


----------



## Mimsi

Rondivu said:


> Verdad, aunque en inglés pone dólares ($), y no pesos.



En muchos de los países de América Latina que utilizan el peso (si no en todos), el *$* es el símbolo monetario utilizado para los pesos, no solamente en referencia al dólar ...


----------



## Rondivu

Mimsi said:


> En muchos de los países de América Latina que utilizan el peso (si no en todos), el *$* es el símbolo monetario utilizado para los pesos, no solamente en referencia al dólar ...


No me has entendido. 
Tú has puesto: $10,000,000 
 Eso está expresado en inglés porque has incluido "comas".  La traducción a español es: diez millones de dólares.


----------



## duvija

Y para aclarar, simplemente la traducción de 'un billón' NO es 'one billion'. Cifras diferentes.
Y cierto, solamente las cifras terminadas en cero(s) llevan 'de'. (nunca pensé en esto como regla).


----------



## Mimsi

Rondivu said:


> No me has entendido.
> Tú has puesto: $10,000,000
> Eso está expresado en inglés porque has incluido "comas".  La traducción a español es: diez millones de dólares.



¿Y para escribirlo en forma numérica?  En México, hasta en sitios del gobierno mexicano, he visto a las cifras en pesos escritas con comas...  Por eso no entiendo porque no se puede escribir $10,000,000 en referencia a pesos.  Yo sé que en francés se usa puntos en vez de las comas en inglés y vice versa (1.333,57 en vez de 1,333.57). ¿En español cuál es la forma correcta?

Ahora buscando un poco mas acerca del tema, veo que en español sería $10 000 000. ¿Así es? 

Pero he visto números escritos de las dos formas en español... 



duvija said:


> Y para aclarar, simplemente la traducción de 'un billón' NO es 'one billion'. Cifras diferentes.
> Y cierto, solamente las cifras terminadas en cero(s) llevan 'de'. (nunca pensé en esto como regla).



Si, yo sé que "un billón" en español es "one trilion" en inglés. Por eso utilicé el ejemplo de "un millón" para no complicar mas el asunto.


----------



## Drake15

Mimsi said:


> Yo sé que en francés se usa puntos en vez de las comas en inglés y vice versa (1.333,57 en vez de 1,333.57). ¿En español cuál es la forma correcta?


Es así también, los usamos a la inversa: donde ustedes pondrían puntos, nosotros comas; donde ustedes comas, nosotros puntos.

$10.000.000,12 (diez millones de pesos con doce centavos).


----------



## Amapolas

De hecho, creo que la RAE aconsejaba usar espacios en vez de puntos (10 000 000,12) pero nunca lo he visto así en la práctica.


----------



## jilar

Yo cuando estudié este tema en el colegio, cuando escribíamos todo a mano, en hojas o en la pizarra -aún no había ordenadores (empezaban a aparecer), ni Internet - nos enseñaron que el signo para indicar el millón era un 1 pequeñito, del tamaño de una coma, pero un 1 realmente. Por eso escribí de ese modo los números anteriores. 1,000.000 (esa coma sería un 1 pequeñito)
Y para los miles sería un punto (.) 1.000 / 10.000 / 100.000
Y para los decimales, solíamos usar el apóstrofo (') o el acento (´) 2´15 (dos con quince)

Hoy en día, con el mayor uso de teclados, las reglas seguramente hayan cambiado.

Lo que dicen los académicos está muy bien, pues buscan la forma de crear un estándar, pero la pega es que al final cada persona los escribe como sabe o como le parece mejor.
Lo cierto es que es más fácil reconocer un número a la primera, sin tener que estar contando el número de dígitos, si se presenta de un modo en que claramente veamos pequeños grupos de unidades numéricas, por ejemplo separando por miles, ya sea con un espacio, un punto, una coma, ...

Pero no es extraño ver: 1000
Ni tampoco 10000


----------



## Sendro Páez

Mimsi said:


> En muchos de los países de América Latina que utilizan el peso (si no en todos), el *$* es el símbolo monetario utilizado para los pesos, no solamente en referencia al dólar...


Puede que por el origen común de todas las monedas americanas (el peso duro español), los símbolos son muy parecidos. La Ortografía de la RAE estipula el símbolo $ para los pesos de Argentina, Chile, Cuba, México y Uruguay, y para el dólar estadounidense; para los pesos de Colombia y la República Dominicana el símbolo es similar, pero con dos barras verticales en vez de una. En México también se usa este símbolo que no sé encontrar en mi teclado. Aparte, todas estas monedas tienen un símbolo alfabetizable (unas siglas, para entendernos).

No encuentro mencionados los dólares canadienses ni australianos.



Mimsi said:


> ¿Y para escribirlo en forma numérica? [...] ¿En español cuál es la forma correcta?


La cosa es complejísima y abarca muchas páginas de la ortografía...

Por ejemplo:


Amapolas said:


> De hecho, creo que la RAE aconsejaba usar espacios en vez de puntos (10 000 000,12) pero nunca lo he visto así en la práctica.


Recomienda usar espacios para separar ternas en las cantidades enteras de más de cuatro cifras (_9998, 9999, 10 000, 10 001_...), pero no debe haber separación si el número representa un elemento dentro de una serie (_año 40000 a. C., Reg. 452987, código postal 24987_...).

Tras lo dicho, desrecomienda en documentos contables la separación de las partes enteras en bloques (no la liemos con los dineros, por favor).

Para separar partes enteras y decimales, admite indistintamente el punto y la coma, aunque recomienda esta.



Mimsi said:


> O sea $10,000,000 sería 10 millones *de* pesos, pero $10,000,010 sería 10 millones diez pesos ¿verdad?


Mmm, hay más de un error aquí:
· _$10,000,000_ es incorrecto en español;
· _diez millones de pesos_ se escribe en cifras _10 000 000 $_;
· _diez millones de dólares_ se escribe igual que lo anterior;
· _10 000 023 $_ se escribe _diez millones veintitrés pesos_ (o _diez millones veintitrés dólares_), no _10 millones veintitrés pesos_.​


jilar said:


> Yo cuando estudié este tema en el colegio, cuando escribíamos todo a mano, [...] nos enseñaron que el signo para indicar el millón era un 1 pequeñito


¡A mí también! Por otro lado, me temo que las normas están ahora pensadas para el mundo impreso y se olvidan de los amanuenses.



jilar said:


> Lo que dicen los académicos está muy bien, pues buscan la forma de crear un estándar, pero la pega es que al final cada persona los escribe como sabe o como le parece mejor. Lo cierto es que es más fácil reconocer un número a la primera [...] si se presenta de un modo en que claramente veamos pequeños grupos de unidades numéricas.


Efectivamente, estas disquisiciones aparecen en el libro.

En resumen, vuelvo a recomendar a todo el mundo que se haga con él, porque resolverá (casi) todas estas dudas que han salido aquí:

http://www.rae.es/obras-academicas/ortografia/ortografia-basica

En la contraportada está impreso el precio, como en los libros antiguos. Si os lo preguntáis, trece euros cincuenta y no, no pertenezco a la editorial ni vendo libros.


----------



## españolespancomido

Sendro, gracias por las correcciones! Y gracias al resto de ustedes también por su ayuda.

Todavía, no estoy seguro cuando debo utilizar 'un' y cuando debo dejarlo fuera. Sé que con numeros particulares tengo que dejarlo fuera. Por ejemplo, no precede 'un' antes de cien y mil pero ¿es todo? ¿hay una regla general uno puede tener presente?


----------



## Sendro Páez

españolespancomido said:


> Todavía no estoy seguro cuándo debo utilizar 'un' y cuándo debo dejarlo fuera. Sé que con numeros particulares tengo que dejarlo fuera. Por ejemplo, no procede 'un' antes de cien y mil (I've used _proceder_ here, a completely different verb, and the sentence works much better than its counterpart using _preceder_ would do: "Por ejemplo, 'un' no precede a cien ni a mil") pero, ¿es todo? ¿Hay una regla general que uno pueda tener presente?


First of all, I'm glad to hear you didn't get frustrated by my corrections. Frustration is my worst enemy while teaching, and, on the other hand, your efforts must be praised and rewarded.

Propongo una pequeña batería de ejemplos, con mi libro en la mano, abierto por el apartado "Ortografía de los números cardinales", dentro de la sección "Los numerales" del subcapítulo "Ortografía de las expresiones numéricas". Escojo un sustantivo femenino, que alude a un concepto no fraccionable y que podría aparecer en una conversación en cantidades muy pequeñas tanto como en cantidades enormes: _cosa_.

0 - Tengo cero cosas que hacer [Esta frase es conversacional, con objeto de enfatizar u otro motivo; lo normal sería _No tengo cosas que hacer_ o _No tengo nada que hacer_. Ojo, no obstante, al uso del plural.]
1 - Tengo una cosa que hacer
2 - Tengo dos cosas que hacer
21 - Tengo veintiuna cosas que hacer
30 - Tengo treinta cosas que hacer
31 - Tengo treinta y una cosas que hacer
99 - Tengo noventa y nueve cosas que hacer
100 - Tengo cien cosas que hacer
100 - Tengo un centenar de cosas que hacer [Ojo, _centenar_ es un sustantivo, no un adjetivo; debe ir precedido por un determinante (_un_ en este caso) y seguido por _de_.]
101 - Tengo ciento una cosas que hacer
200 - Tengo doscientas cosas que hacer
200 - Tengo dos centenares de cosas que hacer
551 - Tengo quinientas cincuenta y una cosas que hacer
713 - Tengo setecientas trece cosas que hacer
1000 - Tengo mil cosas que hacer
1000 - Tengo un millar de cosas que hacer [_Millar_ es un sustantivo; recibe el mismo tratamiento que _centenar_.]
1001 - Tengo mil una cosas que hacer [El famoso libro de relatos medievales se llama "Las mil y una noches"; el porqué de esta contravención debe venir solo después de dominar todos estos numerales.]
1400 - Tengo mil cuatrocientas cosas que hacer
3000 - Tengo tres mil cosas que hacer
11 000 - Tengo once mil cosas que hacer
21 000 - Tengo veintiuna mil cosas que hacer
21 000 - Tengo veintiún mil cosas que hacer [Ojo a esta particularidad: el número de las decenas de millar, cuando acaba en 1, puede masculinizarse.]
101 000 - Tengo ciento una mil cosas que hacer
1 000 000 - Tengo un millón de cosas que hacer [Sustantivo.]
1 000 001 - Tengo un millón una cosas que hacer
14 931 801 - Tengo catorce millones novecientas treinta y un mil ochocientas una cosas que hacer
14 931 801 - Tengo catorce millones novecientas treinta y una mil ochocientas una cosas que hacer
1 000 000 000 - Tengo mil millones de cosas que hacer
1 000 000 000 - Tengo un millardo de cosas que hacer [Sustantivo.]
1 000 000 000 000 - Tengo un billón de cosas que hacer [Sustantivo.]
10^18 - Tengo un trillón de cosas que hacer [Sustantivo.]
10^24 - Tengo un cuatrillón de cosas que hacer [Sustantivo. Probablemente, la persona que diga esta frase miente o, por lo menos, exagera.]

Espero no haberme dejado nada en el tintero.

Contestando a tu petición de una regla general, españolespancomido, lo fundamental es tener claro cuándo usamos adjetivos y cuándo usamos sustantivos. Para empezar a mecanizar esta idea, te ofrezco dos ejemplos:
- Tengo un montón de cosas que hacer
- Tengo una mitad de la empresa que fundaron mis padres
Creo que tienen una estructura muy razonable para poder acometer el aprendizaje de las peculiaridades _centenar_, _millar_, _millón_...


----------



## españolespancomido

Sendro, ¡un millón de gracias!


----------



## Sendro Páez

españolespancomido said:


> Sendro, ¡un millón de gracias! / Por favor, corríjame los errores. ¡Muchas gracias! *¡¡¡PERRRRRFECTO!!!*





> I love it when a plan comes together


----------

